# Buch über Beckhoff TwinCat



## wonderfulworld (12 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bin ziemlich neu in der SPS-Szene (habe ein paar sehr kleine Sachen mit ner S7 gemacht) und bin grade auf der Suche nach einem guten Buch zur SPS-Programmierung. Da ich vorerst ersteinmal ziemlich viel mit Produkten aus dem Hause Beckhoff zu tuen haben werde, wäre ein gutes Buch die sich mehr oder weniger ausschließlich mit Beckhoffprogrammierung beschäftigt ein guter Einstieg. Leider konnte ich da bis jetzt nichts finden. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand was empfehlen.

mfg wonderfulworld


----------



## J Schohaus (13 Mai 2008)

Hallo wonderfulworld

Du solltest vielleicht nicht nur nach Bücher für Beckhoff suchen.
Die Programmiersoftware kommt von 3S "Codesys" nur die Hardwarekunfiguration ist von Beckhoff.
Mein Tipp auch mal nach Bücker über Codesys suchen.

mfG Jochen


----------



## Debugger (13 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

lade dir von beckhoff das infosys runter da ist auch was zur Programmierung dabei, inclusive Übungsprojekt
http://www.beckhoff.com/english.asp?download/tcinfo.htm

Das hätt ich auch noch anzubieten..

http://www.ipsta.de/seiten_html/training/praktika/praktika1.html

http://www.ipsta.de/seiten_html/wissenswertes_frei.html

Gruß


----------



## wonderfulworld (14 Mai 2008)

*danke*

hi,

danke für die Infos
@joehaus
meine Probleme beschränken sich momentan wirklich mehr auf die Hardwarekonfiguration 
Obwohl, das sich bestimmt auch bald legt, wenn man das Ding einmal zum Laufen bekommen hat, dann wird, man es bestimmt auch ein zweitesmal hinkriegen. 
Bald werde ich wahrscheinlich nur noch Programmierprobleme haben.


@Debugger

Ja die Beckhoff-Seite kenn ich schon, und die anderen find ich auch nicht schlecht.  Danke. 

mfg wonderfulworld


----------



## dodo (28 Mai 2008)

Debugger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lade dir von beckhoff das infosys runter da ist auch was zur Programmierung dabei, inclusive Übungsprojekt
> http://www.beckhoff.com/english.asp?download/tcinfo.htm



Muss mich auch gerade (nach fast 10 Jahren) wieder in die Beckhoff Sachen reindenken. Dieses Infosys macht mir graue Haare!
Da find ich so gut wie nie was auf Anhieb.
Vor allem, wenn man über "Index" sucht, findet man nix!
Steht zwar jede Menge drin über alles mögliche, was ich gar nicht brauche (und haut demnach auch mal kurzerhand 200 MB auf die Platte), aber mal "von vorne" anfangen und jeden Befehl in jeder Sprache beschreiben (sowa s nennt sich dann "Befehlsreferenz") Fehlanzeige.
Oder bin ich doch schon zu alt?


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Mai 2008)

dodo schrieb:


> ....Oder bin ich doch schon zu alt?


Kenne dich nicht persönlich, daher kann ich das nicht beurteilen 

Das InfoSys ist *nachProdukten gegliedert*, nicht nach Fragestellungen oder gar wie ein Buch "Einführung in die Beckhoff-Welt" oder so. Es ist halt eine Sammlung von Produktdokumentationen.
Also muss man auch "in Produkten denken".
Alles zur Programmierung findet man bei den Produkten, mit denen man programmiert, also "TwinCAT PLC Control" und dort schaut man bei den "Editoren". Alles was sich nicht nahc Produkten einteilen lässt findet sich meist unter dem Punkt "Anhang" oder "Referenz". Schau mal hier: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...control/html/tcplcctrl_operators_overview.htm

Im Index sind natürlich nur Schalgwörter zu finden, hilfreich bei Fragen alla "was macht der Befehl "ROL" nochmal?", oder "wie groß war nochmal ein USINT?". Schlagwörter gibt man am besten in die Suche ein und lässt dann nach Themengebieten sortieren.

Dan muss man sich schon etwas in die Sache vertiefen. Bücher gibt's für TwinCAT nicht, so wie's die für Step 7  zu hauf gibt. Die CoDeSys-Doku kann man sich als Programmierhilfe mal von deren Homepage downloaden.
Und wenn man sich nicht die Mühe machen möchte mit "learning by doing", dann bietet Beckhoff ja noch Schulungen an.

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2008)

Wenn du was größeres mit Beckhoff vorhast, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall auch eine Schulung von Beckhoff empfehlen.


----------



## wonderfulworld (7 Juli 2008)

*Schulung*

ja, sind die Schulungen gut.


----------



## Cerberus (10 Juli 2008)

War das als Frage gemeint?

Ich habe vor ca. nem Jahr mal eine mitgemacht und kann mich nicht beklagen. Kam ordentlich was rüber.


----------



## wonderfulworld (10 Juli 2008)

Ups hab das Fragezeichen vergessen. Ja war ne Frage.

Mal schauen. Vielleicht mach ich da auch eine. Obwohl ich eher der Typ bin, der sich lieber ein Buch schnappt und dann einfach nachschlägt wenn er nicht weiterkommt. So nen Einstiegskurs in SPS und so hab ich sowohl in der Ausbildung als auch in der Schule gehabt. Aber irgendwie war beides nicht ganz so toll. Man hat ne Ahnung bekommen was man so alles machen kann. Aber so Sachen, wie Konventionen beim Programmieren, richtige herangehensweise an das Projekt, welche Sprache für welchen Aufgabenstellung geeignet ist, typische Anfängerfehler etc. auf sowas wurde bisher überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Oft hatte man auch das Gefühl, dass die lehrende Person, selber schon mehrere Jahre aus dem Geschäft raus ist, und somit auch noch keine Ahung hat. Deshalb bin ich einer Schulung eher abgeneigt.

Obwohl das bei den Beckhoff-Schulungen sicher besser ist.

Lg wonderfulworld


----------



## Cerberus (10 Juli 2008)

Also die Beckhoff Schulung, die ich besucht habe, war in Balingen. Die lehrende Person war damals ein Programmierer, der selber noch voll im Geschäft drin war. Kann mich in dieser Hinsicht nicht beklagen. Sie war auch eher im kleinen Rahmen gehalten (3 - 4 Leutz), sodass der Lehrende auch auf einzelne Fragen / Probleme eingehen konnte.


----------

